# Model ☰ at Avaya Stadium, San Jose Earthquakes (new photos!)



## MelindaV

Looks like the Model ☰ is a soccer fan and went out to Avaya stadium with a couple updated pieces
windshield and rear glass with some tint (center glass still clear), a new steering wheel... what else do you see?

























































Photos from Imgur - a few more over there in this post


----------



## TrevP

Yeah saw those on Reddit. We'll put some in our next video.


----------



## Rick59

Does anyone find it interesting that the top piece behind the steering wheel doesn't quite fit flush with the adjoining piece? Looks like it can swivel up?


----------



## TrevP

I posted a whole bunch of them in this media album

https://teslaownersonline.com/media/albums/tesla-model-3-avaya-stadium.10/

Folks, please try and keep lots of details pictures in the Media section so everyone can see them without having to go through threads etc.. It's easy to link to images in the media section in a post.

Thanks


----------



## TrevP

It's interesting to see that they've been playing around with the silver prototype with a few finished and changes.

Driver's side has black window and mirror trim, passenger side is still chrome. They changed the steering wheel design too.

Keep in mind, this is not indicative of the final car design, they're just playing with various finishes.


----------



## Topher

That rear shelf looks like it is going to be a pain in the neck to keep clean. Not to mention the glass above it.

Thank you kindly.


----------



## Gilberto Pe-Curto

I'm much more happy with that steering wheel now.
I hated the one we saw on the reveal...
And I still dislike the full screen coming out from the dashboard.
I hope they find a way to integrate that on the dashboard seamlessly. This way looks like something that is not part of the vehicle (like a monster tablet) just fixed to the car, like we do with iPads.

I would prefer 100 times more having something like the Virtual****pit from Audi just behind the steering wheel...
Call it old fashionable but I dont like to have a TV attached to my car....
I have to wait for the next reveal...


----------



## Michael Russo

Gilberto Pe-Curto said:


> I'm much more happy with that steering wheel now.
> I hated the one we saw on the reveal...
> And I still dislike the full screen coming out from the dashboard.
> I hope they find a way to integrate that on the dashboard seamlessly. This way looks like something that is not part of the vehicle (like a monster tablet) just fixed to the car, like we do with iPads.
> 
> I would prefer 100 times more having something like the Virtual****pit from Audi just behind the steering wheel...
> Call it old fashionable but I dont like to have a TV attached to my car....
> I have to wait for the next reveal...


Si, @Gilberto Pe-Curto , waiting we have to! 
As for me, I am still holding my breath for the 'spaceship' rendition... Though this new wheel does look better, we're nowhere near the Enterprise!


----------



## Gilberto Pe-Curto

Michael Russo said:


> Si, @Gilberto Pe-Curto , waiting we have to!
> As for me, I am still holding my breath for the 'spaceship' rendition... Though this new wheel does look better, we're nowhere near the Enterprise!


My main concern is really the screen, size, positioning....etc
If touch screens were the better option, they would be using them on airplanes (Boeing and Airbus) already instead of a button/switch for each function.

I think the hidden idea behind this is to reduce costs using software instead of switches to control the all car.

Do you think I am old fashion?
Or do you agree with me ?
Maybe @MelindaV jas something to say about this


----------



## Michael Russo

Gilberto Pe-Curto said:


> My main concern is really the screen, size, positioning....etc
> If touch screens were the better option, they would be using them on airplanes (Boeing and Airbus) already instead of a button/switch for each function.
> Do you think I am old fashion?
> Or do you agree with me ?
> Maybe @MelindaV jas something to say about this


I think the large horizontal screen is here to stay. Don't see this car now with a traditional display behind the steering wheel, or whatever spaceships have... It has to look definitely modern inside in line with the sleek, racy exterior design... That is why:
1. This steering wheel even with two 'cursors' or 'buttons' cannot be the final answer...
2. I really expect a cool HUD!!
Patiently (or should I write impatiently...!) waiting for the (third?) reveal...!!


----------



## MelindaV

I expect a hud and the center screen to blend more w the dash. Personally, I'm ok without the standard knobs and buttons and agree it likely is a big savings incorporation all their functions into software. But I'm also coming from cars with few knobs/buttons and see some other current cars and hate the look of a dozen+ switches covering every inch of the dash


----------



## Chris DS

The screen looks really "fragile" in the current setup. Imagine having to do a move with this car and boxes bouncing against it as you turn in corners.
I do like the way it looks though. And for me please no labeled hardware buttons that can't be programmed to do something else


----------



## Michael Russo

Chris DS said:


> The screen looks really "fragile" in the current setup. Imagine having to do a move with this car and boxes bouncing against it as you turn in corners.
> I do like the way it looks though. And for me please no labeled hardware buttons that can't be programmed to do something else


Let's wait and see the final interior. I can't see Elon & friends releasing a fragile looking 'spaceship' interior! They'll make it look sweet and be right!!


----------

